# The best oil for pigeons to mix with food



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I will be doing some shopping today for Dulce and Bravito, among other things some toys to relieve the stress of the visit to the vet yesterday, they both love soft noisy toys.

I bought yesterday an all in one potent suplement with vitamines and stuff to improve their poops, it is a powder and I have to mix it with the food.

I need an oil to do this but I ask myself which would be the best one, I have read that some people use biological olive extra virging oil, but not sure there this is the right oil for them.

Are there oils specially developed to mix with pigeon food?

Any sugestions?


----------



## BobDaPaloma (Mar 20, 2012)

Here in spain, we use "olive extra virging oil fresh" mixed with garlics. But other fanciers use limo, it depends on you=)

I recommend olive extra virging oil fresh with garlics.

One more tip:
The color of the oil, yellow is normal quality, more gold-green the oil is; more quality is has.

Best regards
BobDaPaloma


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I use Olive Oil when adding my calcium supplement .........I'm careful to use just a small amount to make the pink powder cling to the seed .


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*oils*

I use a combination of many oils.
Wheat germ oil, garlic oil, flax seed oil, soy been oil, cod live oil. I use them twice a week, T, Th, Sat, I birds love it with B yest powder. When I start road training, I use red cell. Need to watch the birds, they can get heavy quick with fatty oils...


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

I finally got cold pressed organic extra virgin olive oil.

Anyway its the one I used for myself


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I use a product called Dr Pigeon's ADE - containing Vitamin A, D and E. It's handy to use for sticking powders onto the seeds. It's also fantastic for the feathers and skin.

I've attached a pic and the ingredients if you'd like to get one. It works really well for my Krikky!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

I use "Fine oil" product

the Garlic oil and onion oil also are very important


----------

